# esrly opening of the store



## packattack (Jul 29, 2021)

Was wondering if anyone else come in and opens with manager or team lead because two people need to walk in together, they block in at 330 but myself not till 345, seems to me ism getting screwed 15 min day x5 days s week x52 weeks s user x10 years. this cant be le


----------



## Fluttervale (Jul 29, 2021)

If you’re scheduled at 345, you can show up at 345.  Do you go in at 330 but not start until 345?  Who asks you to be there at 330?


----------



## Noiinteam (Jul 29, 2021)

Our unload tl comes in at 3:30 with 1 other gm tm. The rest of unload comes in at 4.


----------



## packattack (Jul 29, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> If you’re scheduled at 345, you can show up at 345.  Do you go in at 330 but not start until 345?  Who asks you to be there at 330?


----------



## packattack (Jul 29, 2021)

I go in with lod/ tl st 330 but scheduled at 345 and it target management that ask me to come in with opening person


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 29, 2021)

You need to get paid for that extra 15 mins.


----------



## PogDog (Jul 29, 2021)

The 15+ min earlier start for your TL is for perimeter checks and should be scheduled in the system as such. They would be on the grid at 3:45am, with the perimeter check added after they clock in. 

Perimeter check is a visual walk/drive around exterior of store to see if anything is amiss before entering. 

Also, if you're not scheduled till 3:45, don't clock in until then. You can be in the building before your shift starts, but you can't do anything else until you're clocked in.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 29, 2021)

If they are asking you to come in early to walk in with management then they are asking you to work and you should be getting paid.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jul 29, 2021)

Don't let them scam you. Tell them to pay you the extra 15 minutes you work or not doing anything. They should not be allowed to get away with this.


----------

